# DIMC Hostels/ Dow International Medical College



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

hi, i'll be attending dimc this fall, and i was looking for a roommate... my understanding is that you either get assigned a random person, or you can sign up together... does anyone else know how it works?

I'm from Orlando, Florida. I'm 18. I'm moderate, n hijabi.

Also does anyone know anybody going from around the orlando, florida area? not a must of course


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

You need to stop posting the same thing everywhere, it's taking up a lot of the forum, I am seeing it everywhere. Ask it in one DIMC thread not in every single place..


----------



## Whiterabbit (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you already paid for and been assigned your hostel room at DIMC already? I have already received admission, but haven't heard about how to get at those hostel rooms. I worry that I will get there and find out there is no place for me to room.

Do I call admissions and ask them about the hostels? Or do I have to figure it out when I get to Pakistan?


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

whiterabbit: i really don't know... my mom's been talking to Dr. Rana Masood, n they've talked about hostels too but i haven't heard anything about getting a room... my understanding is that you go to the hostel, or wherever, n get you're room assigned on the spot, n if you want to room with some1 specific, go together... my mom's been calling a lot lately, i think i'll have her ask to make sure


----------

